# "searching for authorized content" message



## jkclpc (Sep 2, 2006)

I kept getting this message with both the ox115 release as well as the previous release....i tried to record a program from channel 631 and when i try to play it i get the above message. After about 3 minutes i get the do you want to delete now message. Any ideas what may be causing this? And yes, i do subscribe to the sports pack. Thanks as always!


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

What are you trying to record on 631?


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> For that matter, what is channel 631?


That's up there in the regional sports channels.

Not to ask the obvious, but you definitely get 631? They are authorized by region.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

If the OP is signed up for the Sports Pack, yeah, they get it. It is Sports South.


----------



## jkclpc (Sep 2, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> What are you trying to record on 631?


I was trying to record the College flash classics-KY and FLA on 1/9 at 1:30pm


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, that is weird. Can you tune to the channel and watch stuff?


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the message that I got when I recorded a PPV movie and tried to watch it beyond the free intro. I thought that recording PPV meant I was being charged if I watched it, but instead I had to pay for it first, then record it. After that I could watch it without getting that authorization message.

Two possibilities to consider: 1) there's a logic problem with your recording so that it thinks you need authorization (pay for it) or 2) D* doesn't have you properly identified to receive that channel (and maybe others).


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I just checked DirecTV's website again. I don't see where channel 631 is part of 
the SportsPack. Now, their website isn't always the most up to date, but that would explain why you aren't getting it, unless of course you can actually tune to the channel.


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

I had this happen to me when I tried to record Dr. 90210 (my wife likes the show ) on ch. 236. Anyway, I had this message come up, ended up just deleting it. Luckily, they replay those episodes a million times, so I'll try again.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> I just checked DirecTV's website again. I don't see where channel 631 is part of
> the SportsPack. Now, their website isn't always the most up to date, but that would explain why you aren't getting it, unless of course you can actually tune to the channel.


Yes, 631 (Sports South) is a weird one. It really is only active for folks in that region. For others, it will be active (during games only) for subscribers to the appropriate "league pass" when the SS feed is the one being used.

So the message is accurate for the O.P., unless Sports South is his/her RSN.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

That is kind of what I thought. I remembered it being a Turner channel, so then
I researched a little and saw that Fox bought it, but yeah, it looks like they never
changed the carriage agreement with DirecTV.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

I recorded a PPV movie and bought it under 10b and it was fine. Now under 115 whenever I FFD or REW faster than 1 it freezes up and gives me the "Searching for authorized content..." message. Typically, it stays up for a minute or two and then starts playing back the movie at some random point which seems to have no relationship to where I was in the movie or which direction I was going.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I think you need to post that in the bugs thread, your issue and the OP's issue seem to be entirely different.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

I just had this error message on Sunday from a recording of Syracuse / St. John's Basketball on MSG (621). It was the replay at 2am.
I decided to call CSR on this one since I figured this to be more of a "blackout" type of concern rather than an HR-20 issue.

Well this is what I was told by "advanced products CSR".

D* "Yes, I know about that problem."
Me- "Is this something to do with blackouts? This is my home RSN."
D* "No it is a problem that we have seen here in our facility as well. You are getting the full 2 hour record but all you get is searching for authorized content."
Me- "Yes - exactly."
D* "There doesn't seem to be anything we can do about this right now. It appears as if some providers are putting a copyright on their program so that it won't record."
Me - "Seriously... a copyright?"
D* - "Mostly with boxing."
Me- " Ummm. OK, but this is a rerun of a generic basketball game. What would they care?
D* (Laughs) "Yeah I know what you are saying and we are sorry for the problem."
Me-"So what if I watched it live?"
D* - "You should be able to watch it live even as you are recording it, but you won't be able to play it back."
Me- "OK I am not sure what else to say about this."

I then moved on to how I was supposed to be on a waiting list for the 5lnb dish and haven't seen it yet.

Start thinking a little bit more about this. First a copyright obviousally isn't the right word here, but more importantly wait a second how is the provider able to put any signal on the material that D* then re-encodes to send to me that somehow then tells D* software to not allow playback?

They don't know what is going on. Their signal and their box how do they not have control?

Earl and anyone else please help me out here. based on any info you guys have I will then call and give them another chance to explain, but unless they come up with a better story this is going to bother me.

Thanks!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I tried watching Georgia/Ole Miss and recorded it on some channel in the 600's as well and got this

I figured I didnt have access to the channel so I deletedit


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I got the same 'searching for authorized content' message when trying to watch the HD PPV version of 'Zodiac' the other night. I'm going to try and record it again this week, but if this happens again I'll be on the phone to D*.


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

Same exact thing happened yesterday to me as well, I recorded Firehouse Dog for the kids in HD, we started watching it last night and at the point where it should ask do you want to purchase, it goes to the "Searchign for Authorized Content" message, after a few minutes it finishes and asks if I want to delete the recording or not. Sadly, there is no menu option in the HR20 to allow you to purchase a movie, there should be a menu option that allows you to purchase. 

I have been really happy with my HR20, but the past couple weeks have been one problem after another, several lockups, this situation and a network issue where the HR20 reports a different MAC address than the one shown on screen.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Same problem here. Wife trying to record Regis and What's Her Name (HR20-700) in SD from the DTV-delivered local ABC station. Same thing two days in a row.

Turns out she set it up via a search and clicked on the entry for the ABC national feed that we don't get. The broken "Stations I Get" capability strikes again.


----------



## joetoronto (Jun 29, 2004)

this just happened to me too. i recorded the leafs/islanders game from the other night and when i went to play it back, i got this message.

the game was on the NHL network on 215HD. this couldn't have been a PPV, could it?


----------

